# €21 m increase to €837m on Overseas Aid.   We will double our contribution to the Green Climate Fund



## Brendan Burgess (8 Oct 2019)

€21 m increase to €837m on Overseas Aid.   We will double our contribution to the Green Climate Fund


----------

